# Dead bugs in window sill



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Are the inbetween the screen and the window? Or inside the house?


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Just between the window and screen - haven't seen any in the house.

I assume the craw in from the rain drain and get trapped inside. The sun probably bakes them alive.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

they must be slipping in under the screen, you could try and get tighter fitting screens.

I would also check around the outside of your house and try and find out where they are coming from.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those are earwigs---they live in the gardens---there is no getting rid of them--


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ive had them in my indoor plants.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

You can stuff foam in the drains with large open cells. Bugs can't get in, but water gets out. Some windows come with it. Not sure where to purchase.


----------

